# Looking for a small standard breeder in the AL/TN/MS/GA area



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

DancingBay said:


> I'm looking for a healthy small standard poodle pet. I'm in north Alabama, so looking for a breeder in the AL/TN/GA/MS area. Prefer darker coats. I would prefer a female (but males are ok too) who is 23" or under. Quiet, laid back with moderate or below prey drive. I have a cat who would like nothing better than a new dog to play with. I'm ok with an any 4 years old or under. If getting a puppy, I want a breeder who will allow the puppy to go through her first heat before requiring her to be spayed. This because this timing helps to close the growth plates earlier, preventing excessive bone growth and an decreased risk of bone cancer later in life. I have already lost a SFT who was spayed early to bone cancer.
> 
> I'm really confused on pricing. I've looked at tons of websites. Most do not post prices, but some do. I've seen puppies over $3000 and as low as $200. I figure the $200 puppies are a real health risk and not from reputable breeders and the $3000+ puppies are from Westminster class show dogs. I also see breeders who charge more for this color or that color or more from one sex over the other. I just want a sweet pet that I can love, but isn't breaking the bank right out of the box or on health issues later down the lane. So, all that said, what is a reasonable price range for limited reg puppies.


I would say you should expect to pay around $2,000.00. 

pr


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's a breeder in Alabama to check out. Standard Poodles 'R' Us - Where you find the Finest Bred Standard Poodles She is an AKC breeder of merit and she is not cheap, but she shows and health tests her dogs. Email her and see if she still has puppies, her website shows that she does. If not, she can probably refer you to someone else.

Good luck.

Julia


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I've talked to Annette several times. She is very knowledgeable and her puppies are awesome. My only reservation with her is that she S/N her puppies before they leave at 12 weeks. Having already lost a SFT who was spayed early to bone cancer, I'm very leery of spaying before first heat. Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure 

Otherwise, she is absolutely my first choice in breeder. I like her a lot. We have a lot in common including a love for horses and dogs.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We are in FL, and found that for puppies from reputable breeders that did their health testing $1500-$1800 was a good budget for limited registration. We ended up with a black male from a wonderful breeder in north FL (Boshi Standard Poodles). 

I'm guessing that many breeders will understand wanting to wait until the first heat to spay. We didn't want to neuter at a young age, and we didn't have too much trouble finding a breeder that felt the same way.


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

I looked at the Boshi website this weekend. I almost feel like it's a sign that I should get a puppy from them. Reason... When you open their site, there's "Exciting news!!!" for an October puppy announcement. The sire and dam... Indy and Beemer. My last two horses... Indy and Beamer. The owner's last name Davis. My last name Davis.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

DancingBay said:


> I looked at the Boshi website this weekend. I almost feel like it's a sign that I should get a puppy from them. Reason... When you open their site, there's "Exciting news!!!" for an October puppy announcement. The sire and dam... Indy and Beemer. My last two horses... Indy and Beamer. The owner's last name Davis. My last name Davis.


Hans is from Indy x Chip. Indy is 40lbs and Chip is bigger (55 ish lbs I think?). Hans is 12 months and 45 lbs, so I don't think he will be huge. We met Indy when we picked up Hans, and she is an absolute sweetheart. Shirley is great to work with. She has a Facebook group for everyone who has a puppy from her. We keep in touch, and get to see Hans' siblings. She also is happy to answer questions that arise (I'm grooming him myself, and need pointers occasionally). We will probably end up with a second Boshi puppy eventually...some day Hans will want a sister, once he outgrows being a teenager. I think you would be happy with a puppy from her...everybody loves our guy.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Omigosh! That does seem like a sign! Contact the breeder and see what happens! Good luck!


----------

